# Really long, heavy period and lots of nausea...



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

any idea of what could cause this? Or do these things just happen?

My period is usually 5 days long, with the first two days very light (spotting), 2 heavy days, and the last day light.

This one was 8 days, with 4 heavy bleeding days. It's over now, but I've had nausea for the past 4 days (my period ended yesterday).


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, I'd be confused if I were you, too. However, I did have a TWELVE day period (with 8 days of real bleeding and 4 of spotting afterward) last spring. It freaked me out as it was such a departure from my norm. After an exam and ultrasound to confirm I was fine, I came to accept that "these things just ahppen" sometimes. If I were you, I'd wait to see what happens this next cycle, and if you're still concerned, see your doctor then.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the response and for sharing your experience. I'm still queesy, but able to eat, etc, and feeling better. Maybe I'm just "off" this month.


----------

